# New Website !



## antoniloskot (Jan 4, 2008)

I have recently finished my new photographic portfolio. 

You can see several photo-sets on the main page Or check out the photo & audio blog in Here
Comments & Critique wellcome 

Feel free to say what You think on the blog, within the website itself

Regards


----------



## Rabieshund (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks sweet. I like it a lot! I want a flash site too. :/ Very good photography as well! I'm impressed!


----------



## antoniloskot (Jan 5, 2008)

The flash site, has it's advantages and drawbacks  like everything else.
Thanks for the reply 

Regards


----------



## mrvgson (Jan 5, 2008)

the website looks clean and good. 

The photos are great. 

I found the font sized used to be just a bit small.  just a thought.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2008)

posted in wrong category probably


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2008)

welcome anyway


----------

